# moving washing machine to basement, no drain in floor



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Check the manual for the washing machine. My front load maytag epic's manual said it was still within spec to pump up over 6'. I needed to install a tall standpipe to stop sewer backup during heavy rains. The washer has been pumping to a standpipe 6' above the floor since 2007 and has never had a problem.

Another option would be to install a laundry sink with a pump under it, cost will be a bit more than $200 though. Using a laundry tub is recommended to handle the surge of water as it may come in from the washer faster than it pumps out.

Laundry Pump

Laundry tub


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Install a single bay utility sink to receive your washer discharge and it will act as a reservoir for the pump of the washer. Then install a bucket sump and pipe it's discharge to a 4 inch stack or drain stack is better.

https://www.amazon.com/Zoeller-105-0001-Laundry-Package-Including/dp/B0009TCDZ2


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------

